

Nobuo Okano, Book Repairman - yurn
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/04/21/nobuo-okano-book-repairman/

======
NamTaf
This reminds me of a South African guy named Ford Hallem who is one of the
only remaining masters of a Japanese metalwork technique. The attention to
detail this guy has is incredible. The video's about 25 minutes and is
enthralling for every single part of it. It starts getting Proper Crazy
towards the end of part 1.

Part 1:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGMj7o6AwnM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGMj7o6AwnM)
Part 2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pM0VnL30rDc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pM0VnL30rDc)

------
wodenokoto
While impressive in and by itself, I fail to see what use his daughter has for
an old English Japanese dictionary. You can get better electronic ones for
probably the same price as the repair alone.

Maybe the father has some sentimental value attached to the book, but then why
remove all the things that makes it his? (like the highschool sweetheart
initials)

------
hackercurious
Amazing video- must be seen to believe that he can rescue books in such
distress.

